# anyone having fertility treatment at Queens hospital romford essex



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello all,

Is anybody starting fertility treatment at Queens Hospital in Romford, Essex?
Am starting my treatment in April, i need to discuss with someone who has been there before. Thanks.

Inein


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Inein

Welcome to FF hun.

I did have an initial consultation with the fertility clinic when they were based at Harold Wood Hospital, the staff are all the same still (now they are based at Queens) and they are really nice, they will talk to you about what treatment best suits you and if it is IVF they will refer you onto Barts Hospital (which is where we went), they are also nice and we were one of the lucky ones to get pregnant with their help. If it is IUI then you will have that treatment at Queens.

Wish you all the best of luck, take care

Mel
x


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

txs mel!!

So glad someone replied me. If i am to be refered to barts hospital, do i have to pay any fee at Queens hospital?

and what's the fee like at barts hospital?

and what process do i have to go through at the queens hospital, i cant wait to start the treament

Inein


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Inein, 

If you were refered as an NHS patient then you do not need to pay for tx at Queens and Barts.

At Queens you will get an initial consultation and history taking, they will see what route of tx is best for you, if you have to have IVF, you will go on a waiting list for Barts (that is assuming this is on the NHS).

You can however pay privately but will need to find out fee schedules as its a long time since i had tx now.

Wish you all the best

Mel
x


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

hi mel,

i was referred by my GP, i believe that makes it NHS? Are they very nice personnel. amreally excited about the treatment, will they only treat me free for the first cycle or until we have a success?

~Have you done any with the hospital before?

Inein


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Hun

We needed IVF so didnt have any tx (as such) with Queens (what used to be Harold Wood), just a consultation to see what we would need - but we had ONE NHS free go at Barts, everyone is friendly but the Admin at Barts is a bit on the slow side. We got a positive with Barts after an FET (which you do have to pay for).

All of the nurses are very nice at both hospitals

Hope that helps

Mel
x


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

how long do you think the wating period is? and au much do i have to pay for the second cycle.

inein


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Hun

I wouldnt like to guess now what the waiting list is like - we had tx at Barts 6 years ago and the waiting list was approx 12 months (that is a guess though as i cannot remember back that far now)

Our FET was £500 - again 5 years ago - our drugs was extra on top of that.

Again the costs have gone up since we did our tx so i can only estimate what they cost now.

Maybe you would like to ask the girls here:  Barts Thread - Click Here  as they are currently all attending Barts hospital and will know more about it all.

Mel
x


----------

